
I Peeked into My Node_Modules Directory and You Won’t Believe What Happened Next - bryanmikaelian
https://medium.com/friendship-dot-js/i-peeked-into-my-node-modules-directory-and-you-wont-believe-what-happened-next-b89f63d21558#.xgxv9jlvj
======
m0j0l
Guys, it's satire. Pretty good satire (the code block where he keeps mistyping
bash commands should have given it away).

Also note how the author's tagline is 'javascript clickbait enthusiast' :-)

------
selectnull
That would be outrageous... if it were true.

There is no yummy when you npm install express and even if there were, the
code shown would certainly not like a tweet as the POST is not authenticated.

And the author has described himself as "JavaScript clickbait enthusiast."

A joke? Bad one?

~~~
drtz
Um, he's making the valid point that none of us have a clue what all is
actually in node_modules.

~~~
selectnull
Yes, a valid point. But you can make the same argument against anything
really.

Do you know what your language is doing in the background? Or your database?
Or your web server? Or kernel? Or your CPU?

To tell obvious lies about node_modules in particular, IMHO, does not serve
any purpose in raising the awareness about that particular problem.

------
jlgaddis
If you came to the comments before reading the article, congratulations! I
wasted my time reading it so that you don't have to.

------
zeusk
> Imagine if the apple you were eating for breakfast had 291 ingredients, or
> if the car you drove to work had 291 parts.

Someone doesn't know anything about cars.

~~~
elaus
Someone doesn't get satire. This article is clearly not meant to be taken
serious and the number of car parts is therefore by far not the only incorrect
fact.

------
ComodoHacker
> every time you download express, you favorite this exact tweet from Hot
> Pockets: introducing their new signature Hickory Ham sandwich pastries

Now I'm curious how many of top 100 popular npm packages include the same
shady monetization?

------
patates
I understand that this article is satire, but I don't understand what it is
exactly making fun of.

~~~
prezjordan
Honestly, there isn't much a narrative here. I just want to make people put
their egos aside and laugh. I've written a few other articles in this style:
[https://medium.com/friendship-dot-js](https://medium.com/friendship-dot-js)

In a way, I'm interjecting myself into some sort of "great debate"
(dependencies are nuts! web frontend tooling is nuts! CSS is the worst!) and
just poking fun at both sides. Planting myself firmly in the middle, without
much of an opinion, just making sure we don't take ourselves too seriously.

They're fun to write because it's really a stream of consciousness. I don't
edit the posts, I don't fix typos. So it's public therapy in that regard.

~~~
patates
Nice. Thanks for the explanation.

------
radicality
Was the part where he can't figure out how to count the number of directories
supposed to be funny?

~~~
prezjordan
Yeah, did you like it?

~~~
tilt_error

      ~> got a light?
      zsh: no matches found: light?
    

[Quite an oldie]

------
k__
But it is a true problem, haha.

I know real good programmers, who ride on the "don't reinvent the wheel" train
to the max.

And while the code base don't get cluttered with "ad hoc informally-specified
bug-ridden slow implementation[s] of half of Common Lisp" we implemented
ourself, we now have hundrets of modules, which themself probably contain this
"ad hoc informally-specified bug-ridden slow implementation of half of Common
Lisp"

------
diegorbaquero
Fake(?) A simple post to the Twitter API without any auth can't really do
anything.

------
abritinthebay
I'm stunned at the number of people in the comments not understanding that
it's a joke...

